# [Fursuit Question] Is there such a thing as a 'half-suit'?



## Roadkvlted (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not talking about the partial suits that include hands, tails, heads and whatever else.

Would it be a possible thing to have like a half-suit? Such as having the bottoms legs and feet but not including the torso and vice versa. The bottom could be suspended by suspenders or whatever, while the top half could have clips so it can stay attached to pants or any other bottom.
I'm only asking since my 'sona has a jacket and she doesn't wear pants so it would be I guess kind of difficult to wear a jacket over a full suit. And plus it would add onto heat inside a suit. Unless you get a specially made jacket that can fit over the suit, but that would probably be an additional cost and the suit would already be overly expensive.

If it's not possible, going jacket-less won't be a problem. But I'm just curious and I've been thinking about it for a bit.

_*Notice: *I probably don't know how suits work and I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question._


----------



## Emperor Silver (Feb 27, 2014)

I think a lot of makers have the option for half-suits, and if they don't you could probably request it! I've seen quite a few makers with this option, though I couldn't give you one off the top of my head haha :>


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 27, 2014)

My suit will be a half suit. It makes going to the bathroom so much easier!


----------



## Roadkvlted (Feb 27, 2014)

Emperor Silver said:


> I think a lot of makers have the option for half-suits, and if they don't you could probably request it! I've seen quite a few makers with this option, though I couldn't give you one off the top of my head haha :>


Oh I hope so. ;v; I wouldn't mind buy a full suit, but I'm afraid of having heat exhaustion without knowing it. And I'll probably look around for people who could do that.


Tailmon1 said:


> My suit will be a half suit. It makes going to the bathroom so much easier!


Heckie yeah. I would want a half suit for this reason too.


----------



## Sonlir (Feb 27, 2014)

couldn't you just cut one in half?


----------



## Roadkvlted (Feb 27, 2014)

Sonlir said:


> couldn't you just cut one in half?


Not professionally. I think that would ruin the fur as well as the quality of the original suit. Plus I think if you did that, you wouldn't get your money's worth so to speak. :c


----------



## SierraCanine (Feb 28, 2014)

My first suit I made was a suit like what your asking about.  It had the legs separate from the upper body to allow for the wearing of pants instead of digit-grade should I choose. I highly recommend though that if you intend to have two halves that you find a way to secure them together.  Either with a zipper or Velcro to prevent a "split". ^^


----------



## Roadkvlted (Feb 28, 2014)

SierraCanine said:


> My first suit I made was a suit like what your asking about.  It had the legs separate from the upper body to allow for the wearing of pants instead of digit-grade should I choose. I highly recommend though that if you intend to have two halves that you find a way to secure them together.  Either with a zipper or Velcro to prevent a "split". ^^


Oooo, I'll keep that in mind.
Do you know what the averaging pricing should be for a half? o:


----------



## SierraCanine (Feb 28, 2014)

Daemonium said:


> Oooo, I'll keep that in mind.
> Do you know what the averaging pricing should be for a half? o:



I wouldn't know what it would cost to have it commissioned.  I'd estimate it cost me close to $400 to make it myself though??


----------

